# Greg's Southside Raceway



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

FCR Stock Cars
Greg G 164
Jon 163
Kerry 161
Phil K 160
Rick S 159
Corky 151
Bruce 150
Brian 149
Andrew 147
Greg S 132 First Race On Track

Indy Cars
Jon 123
Phil K 116
Kerry 113
Greg G 113
Corky 107
Bruce 98
Greg S 90

Flexi
Kerry 161 "TOP DOG"
Greg G 156 "Not Enough"
Andrew 155 "Battles His Dad'
Jon 153 "Battles His Son"
Phil K 151 "Glad To Be Back"
Bruce 149 "Middle Of The Pack"
Brian 147 "Tries To Beat The Cork"
Rick S 144 " Tries To Mess With Phil"
Corky 136 "Tries To Beat His Son"
Greg 113 "Learns What Fast Means"



Thanks Greg for being a great host good racing and fun times thanks guys


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like a good night fartman wasn't there


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I was not there cause rick s was there no idea why he was there guess out door races got called off.:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like a good turn out of racers. Dont know who Rick S is but would like to know his secret of keeping gas man away lol :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

don't worry ill have some real good gas for ricks race trust me so be ready.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> don't worry ill have some real good gas for ricks race trust me so be ready.


find something your good at and stick with it


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> find something your good at and stick with it


lmao :dude:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

June 7 is the annual cook out race lots of good racing and good eats to we will being running FCR Indy and Flexi's see everybody there.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Brian 1811 said:


> June 7 is the annual cook out race lots of good racing and good eats to we will being running FCR Indy and Flexi's see everybody there.


Sounds good, probably working the day but if its towards the evening I would like to come check our the big car racing..:dude:


----------

